# Railroad Hobby Show A FEW PIX



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

HI GUYS,
I braved the weather and drove to the show in Springfield, MA. Got lost when I got to Springfield. None of the websites gave GPS friendly addresses for the event. Should include a google map next year.
Lots of people.










4 big halls. A few large scales.






























A very impressive dual gauge F-scale layout (Chester & Becket Railroad)















































Also a unusual seaside layout in On3



















Didn't buy anything.
TOM


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics Tom 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Neat stuff there, thanks.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice! That Chester and Becket railway is lovely.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics
I like the quarry. That is something I don't see out here on the Left Coast.
Thanks

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom 

I find it hard to believe that GPS did not know about the Eastern States Exposition grounds in W. Springfield. I started going there as a kid in 1953 when I was five years old and lived in Amherst. It has not moved. In those days it was a big agricultural show and fair. A really big deal. 
Having driven there myself from Virginia multiple times, I know there are signs for "The Big E" on US 5 in both directions to put you on to Memorial Ave at the big traffic rotary. 

People are so wedded to GPS now that they never even bother to look at the road signs that tell people how to get somewhere. When people come to visit me, I give then explicit directions... they put my address into their GPS and end up driving all over these little back roads because the software thinks it's 200 yards shorter. One person was taken over a batch of dirt roads because..."I just follow my GPS". 

Great photos. Better luck next year on navigation. Did you find any great deals or interesting large scale stuff to report about?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our GPS shows us driving through a cornfield when we go on the 'new' viaduct that was put up about 7 years ago.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 25 Jan 2014 09:28 PM 
Tom 

I find it hard to believe that GPS did not know about the Eastern States Exposition grounds in W. Springfield. I started going there as a kid in 1953 when I was five years old and lived in Amherst. It has not moved. In those days it was a big agricultural show and fair. A really big deal. 
Having driven there myself from Virginia multiple times, I know there are signs for "The Big E" on US 5 in both directions to put you on to Memorial Ave at the big traffic rotary. 

People are so wedded to GPS now that they never even bother to look at the road signs that tell people how to get somewhere. When people come to visit me, I give then explicit directions... they put my address into their GPS and end up driving all over these little back roads because the software thinks it's 200 yards shorter. One person was taken over a batch of dirt roads because..."I just follow my GPS". 

Great photos. Better luck next year on navigation. Did you find any great deals or interesting large scale stuff to report about? 


Hi,
I came in off the Mass Pike and 91.
The title page doesn't indicate where it is:

http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/index.php

Now that I'm back I found directions under the pull down Attending the show. I should have looked longer before I left.

Didn't buy anything. Did see an LGB/Aster Frank S live steam for $950.-
Didn't know if this was a good price, how it is to run and if it has insulated wheel sets, so I didn't buy it.

TOM


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom 

You are absolutely right. That is a crappy web config for the front page. At least the location should have been on the front page.. and a much more obvious link to directions. I guess the "natives" just assume that EVERYONE knows that it is at the Big E...just like everyone around here "knows" that The Great Scale Show is at the MD State Fairgrounds in Timonium MD on York Rd. 

BTW, The Mass Pike construction started in 1955, a year after I moved to Vermont. I have never used it in my travels.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn great photo's Tom.. Tks for the posting.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
A few more pix










This one a nice HO










TOM


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Tom, 

I was there both days for the first time as well and will say the streets in springfield are a maze at times. I am lucky I had my GPS and was being led in with the vendor I was with cause once you get near the place it can get confusing and while there are signs they are usually very wordy and blend in with the rest of the businesses so don't stand out and make you notice them. Hope you had great time going I know I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

See if i can add just a few Pics.


----------

